# τυπικά και ουσιαστικά προσόντα



## tsioutsiou (Jul 27, 2009)

Με αφορμή, η στερεότυπη φράση στις προκηρύξεις "τυπικά και ουσιαστικά προσόντα" - που, αν καταλαβαίνω, τα "ουσιαστικά" είναι η εμπειρία - έχει νόημα στα αγγλικά; Λέει κάτι το "formal and substantive qualifications" εκτός από κυριολεκτική μετάφραση;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 27, 2009)

Όχι. Κατ' εμέ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2009)

_Τυπικά, ουσιαστικά και πρόσθετα προσόντα_ η πλήρης φραση από αγγελίες.
Εδώ πέρα όλα αυτά τα έχουν στο *Person specification* και μετά ανάλογα μπορει να έχουν essential / desirable criteria/ qualifications κλπ


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 27, 2009)

Ευχρστ. αμφοτέρους.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

Από τις διάφορες ποικιλίες (practical / real / de facto / essential qualifications), μου αρέσει το _actual qualifications_, έτσι που να μπορώ να πω επίσης «he has the formal if not the actual qualifications».


----------

